# Longer distance shooting



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Finally had a chance to try these shots


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice shot K!!!!!


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

I am surprised that steel went through the can bottom at 164Ft. 105 is a very long shot, but 164ft? Wow, that's really out there K, well done man.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

An epic shot in deed and indeed. You, sir, picked the perfect handle (slinger name)! The land of Kaleva is in and with you! I am amazed and used 2 consecutive "!" which is taboo in literature, but completely accurate 
here.

Edit- I was really questioning 8mm steels for hunting... but apparently their penetration due to small point of impact is great. A clean shot is will be quick.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Flatband said:


> Nice shot K!!!!!


Thanks Flatband :thumbsup:

It was fun to try these shots (if forget sore back after sleeping in not so good bed).


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Buckskin Dave said:


> I am surprised that steel went through the can bottom at 164Ft. 105 is a very long shot, but 164ft? Wow, that's really out there K, well done man.


I was too. I made some speedtesting (not published yet) and GZK 0,72 (20-15) and 1mm (15-10) are almost as fast. 1 mm was about 10 ft faster.

Thanks Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Awesome


Thanks Tag


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

MakoPat said:


> An epic shot in deed and indeed. You, sir, picked the perfect handle (slinger name)! The land of Kaleva is in and with you! I am amazed and used 2 consecutive "!" which is taboo in literature, but completely accurate
> here.
> 
> Edit- I was really questioning 8mm steels for hunting... but apparently their penetration due to small point of impact is great. A clean shot is will be quick.


Thank You very much MakoPat :thumbsup:

I wanted my slinger name to be something "real" Finnish and Kalevala came first to my mind.

Measured speeds with 1 mm GZK (15-10) and 8 mm steel, best was 237,99ft with my shooting style and with 0,72 (20-15) 227,95ft.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

serious skills.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MakoPat said:


> An epic shot in deed and indeed. You, sir, picked the perfect handle (slinger name)! The land of Kaleva is in and with you! I am amazed and used 2 consecutive "!" which is taboo in literature, but completely accurate
> here.
> 
> Edit- I was really questioning 8mm steels for hunting... but apparently their penetration due to small point of impact is great. A clean shot is will be quick.


Don't encourage him to sing "Kalevala"...

Let's just enjoy his magnificent shooting - and his hair.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thwack... it is his singing or mine... he is better at that, too, I bet.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > An epic shot in deed and indeed. You, sir, picked the perfect handle (slinger name)! The land of Kaleva is in and with you! I am amazed and used 2 consecutive "!" which is taboo in literature, but completely accurate
> ...


Yeah, that is real Finnish. 
And those stats are fine for hunting. Thanks. I am no longer a hunter... I fish... and cook.


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

Goodness me oh my lord ... the best id ever done was only 25m and a full can.

Be my master..


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

hoggy said:


> serious skills.


Thanks hoggy :thumbsup:

Narrower forks are good when shooting from 50 m. No need to aim much over the target.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > An epic shot in deed and indeed. You, sir, picked the perfect handle (slinger name)! The land of Kaleva is in and with you! I am amazed and used 2 consecutive "!" which is taboo in literature, but completely accurate
> ...


Last time was in the school, if I remember correctly.

One very long video is coming: "Kalevala sings Kalevala".



NOT


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

MakoPat said:


> Thwack... it is his singing or mine... he is better at that, too, I bet.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

MakoPat said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > MakoPat said:
> ...


Fishing is great :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

steveewonders said:


> Goodness me oh my lord ... the best id ever done was only 25m and a full can.
> 
> Be my master..


I usually shoot only empty cans 

Sounds boring but practice, practice and without trying never gonna do it.

If You could see when I have really bad shooting day...


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Amazing shooting bro!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> Amazing shooting bro!


Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------

